# Snoway vs. Snowbear (again)



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm sure fights will start because of this thread, but I am really curious as to what ya'll think. For personal use, by this I mean one driveway 250' lane and a half with turn around, and one driveway that is one car only (width and depth) with yard run-off so two straight pushes and done. Would you buy a Snowbear ($1247 shippped) or a Snoway *WITHOUT* downpressure ($2650 shipped). The plow would not be used for anything else. Average snowfall here is 3" season lasts about 5 months (shorter in recent years) and I can only remember a few (3-4) storms that produced more than 12" of snow and that was powder not wet stuff.

Try to play nice:waving:


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

bryanj23 said:


> I'm sure fights will start because of this thread, but I am really curious as to what ya'll think. For personal use, by this I mean one driveway 250' lane and a half with turn around, and one driveway that is one car only (width and depth) with yard run-off so two straight pushes and done. Would you buy a Snowbear ($1247 shippped) or a Snoway *WITHOUT* downpressure ($2650 shipped). The plow would not be used for anything else. Average snowfall here is 3" season lasts about 5 months (shorter in recent years) and I can only remember a few (3-4) storms that produced more than 12" of snow and that was powder not wet stuff.
> 
> Try to play nice:waving:


Sorry, "an average snow fall here is 3". The season is about..." just wanted you all to know we get more than 3" of snow per year!


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

It simpley comes down to personal preference. If I had the money, I would go with a snoway because it is a fully functional plow, In other words hydraulics move the plow up down left and right. No manuel angling. no in and out of the truck, and higher liftting in some cases. But if money is an issue then the buck stops in your pocket.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

3 inch average...I would try a pushbroom  Our snow in the Boston area is a lot more than that..and I have no issue with the sbowbear on my 2wd truck. It does the job. It is the only plow I have ever owned..so I can not compare it to anything else. But it does work well. 

Paul


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

PhantomRacer said:


> 3 inch average...I would try a pushbroom  Our snow in the Boston area is a lot more than that..and I have no issue with the sbowbear on my 2wd truck. It does the job. It is the only plow I have ever owned..so I can not compare it to anything else. But it does work well.
> 
> Paul


How long have you owned the plow? I guess my thing is, with all the Snowbear bashing that goes on I just want to know if it is in all actuality a plow that will do what it is designed to do...residential drives...NOT commercial use. I just have a hard time trying to justify $3k for how much snow we get...don't get me wrong, we do get some good size storms coming out of Canada, but usually it isn't bad. Last year my mom hired a guy to plow her drive for anything over 6" and he showed up 3 or 4 times the whole year. Even then the snow was light.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

6 seasons or so.. left outside in the weather 360 days....original winch...chain..no flaws at all...looks new. very well made IMO. Simple system, easy install....

Paul


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm thinking I'm going to be getting a Snowbear. Simple to install, simple to work on and much cheaper to ship parts since there are very few local shops for any plows. I also don't want to stress my Jeep out too much with a heavy plow. Plus for $1400 less? I tried for the last week or so to find a used plow and all I could find were ones out of state for "pick up only".

I know how those east coast snow storms can get first hand! I lived in Brooklyn a while and was there when the big storm hit over Thanksgiving in 03(04?) that dumped some four feet in two days. I was driving a Honda Accord at the time and if I hadn't known exactly where I had parked it, I would have had to wait for the snow to melt to find it. There wasn't a single spot of metal or glass showing! The whole city was shut down for days...even the trains! What a mess. At least I got out of a few days of school!! Made for a nice long holiday weekend. Talk about a city unprepared! Snow plows on garbage trucks? Wow!

Anyway, looks like I might be a little late. They are predicting snow here next Thur., Fri., and Sat. With the holiday I don't think the plow will be here in time if I order this Friday! I could drive to the dealer an hour and a half west of here, but then I'd pay $50 in tax and $50 in gas and still have to wait for the mount so I think I'll just order it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I had a Jeep with a sno-way. a very good combo...

If you get the snowbear the Jeep will out-live the plow.

If you get the snow-way it will out live the Jeep.

So, spend a little more and get the snow-way, it could be the last plow you will have to buy.


FRI rain if that lol maybe flurries on Mon.. I think the worm has finally turned..


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

try finding a used plow setup .if you decide to sell it you'll get your money back . buy a snow bear youll have to make a lawn ornament out of it. not bashing the snowbear just the facts


john


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

What facts? So far my snowbear is far going to outlast my truck! 

It is what it is. It does a good job for what it was designed. Heavy enough to plow...light enough to put on light-duty trucks. Where is the downside.

If snowbear didn't make a plow...I wouldn't have ANY plow..as there is nothing else for a 2wd truck...nevermind for the price of it (about a grand when I got it)

Is it as heavy duty as the other plows? No. It is not. It is not claimed to be either. 

It is what it is. It fills a perfect niche market that is otherwise forgotten. 

I figure when I sell the truck, the plow will go with it as a bonus...and just buy another plow with my next truck.

Paul


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I bought a Snow-Way last year and I love it.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Choice is made*

Well, I bit the bullet and bougt a Snowbear. Before I catch any crap here is why. Price...Cheapest thing I have found used that would be shipped was $2700 (western)...Shipping for the Snowbear, Free, need I say more about this?...lastly, thanks to all your feedback on my posts I think it will work just fine for me. I'm not going into business, I'm not plowing the whole neighborhood (don't have time to even if I wanted to), and I'm more afraid of damaging my daily driver than the plow, in fact I would rather wreck the plow than my Jeep as I can't afford to fix a tweaked frame at this point and definitely can't afford a new vehicle. I would have loved to have found a good deal on a Snoway, there just aren't any around here and I couldn't find anybody that would ship theirs. Oh well...we'll see how it goes! Thanks again for everyone's input regardless of opinion. Believe me, I heavily weighed all of your comments before making my decision. I'll try to post some pics and let you know how it goes!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

bryanj23 said:


> Well, I bit the bullet and bougt a Snowbear. Before I catch any crap here is why. Price...Cheapest thing I have found used that would be shipped was $2700 (western)...Shipping for the Snowbear, Free, need I say more about this?...lastly, thanks to all your feedback on my posts I think it will work just fine for me. I'm not going into business, I'm not plowing the whole neighborhood (don't have time to even if I wanted to), and I'm more afraid of damaging my daily driver than the plow, in fact I would rather wreck the plow than my Jeep as I can't afford to fix a tweaked frame at this point and definitely can't afford a new vehicle. I would have loved to have found a good deal on a Snoway, there just aren't any around here and I couldn't find anybody that would ship theirs. Oh well...we'll see how it goes! Thanks again for everyone's input regardless of opinion. Believe me, I heavily weighed all of your comments before making my decision. I'll try to post some pics and let you know how it goes!


I started with a snobear.Hated it from the day I had it on the truck.But I guess if you are only doing your driveway you should be fine.I would of personally got a snoway and did some extra plowing to help pay for it.I am a snobear basher to this day

Snoway all the way love em
RCGM
Brad


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Good for you*



Rcgm said:


> I started with a snobear.Hated it from the day I had it on the truck.But I guess if you are only doing your driveway you should be fine.I would of personally got a snoway and did some extra plowing to help pay for it.I am a snobear basher to this day
> 
> Snoway all the way love em
> RCGM
> Brad


I looked hard and long for a used Snoway plow. Couldn't find one, don't have ANY time to be plowing anybody else's driveway. I already work 50-60 hours per week and am on call. I have one day off per week. It is dark out when I leave for work and dark out when I get home. I have two kids and another on the way. When I'm not working I want to be at home. Just don't want to spend hours this winter shoveling or snowblowing.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

How did it work bryan. Do you have the pics??


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

BIG DRIFT;328647 said:


> How did it work bryan. Do you have the pics??


No pics as of yet. Still waiting for some snow!! We have only managed approximately 1 - 2 inches since I got it on. By the way install was quite simple, some minor mods were needed but nothing serious. I also decided to toss out the ******** switch they send with the thing and go with a little nicer one. I'll get pics of that too, but it mounted really nicely to my 4x4 lever. Once the transfer case is in 4x4 the switch is perfectly straight atop it and just to the left of my shifter. The plow itself seems just fine to me. Obviously is not as beefy as a regular plow, but when lifted the front end sags about an inch or two. Jeep drives nicely with it attached and the blade just barely clears my headlights when up so I think I'll be ok. When we get snow, I'll post pics.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

bryanj23;329392 said:


> No pics as of yet. Still waiting for some snow!! We have only managed approximately 1 - 2 inches since I got it on. By the way install was quite simple, some minor mods were needed but nothing serious. I also decided to toss out the ******** switch they send with the thing and go with a little nicer one. I'll get pics of that too, but it mounted really nicely to my 4x4 lever. Once the transfer case is in 4x4 the switch is perfectly straight atop it and just to the left of my shifter. The plow itself seems just fine to me. Obviously is not as beefy as a regular plow, but when lifted the front end sags about an inch or two. Jeep drives nicely with it attached and the blade just barely clears my headlights when up so I think I'll be ok. When we get snow, I'll post pics.


Couldn't get the edit button to work, meant to say I think I'll be ok without a light kit.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

bryanj23;329393 said:


> Couldn't get the edit button to work, meant to say I think I'll be ok without a light kit.


Cool:waving:


----------



## topcat (Nov 20, 2003)

Bryanj23 - can you post pictures of the replacement switch you used with our Snowbear install. Thanks


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

topcat;329863 said:


> Bryanj23 - can you post pictures of the replacement switch you used with our Snowbear install. Thanks


Sure will, I'll try to get on that tonight...no promises though. If not tonight look for them by this weekend. The second half of my week tends to be less hectic than the first.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Some pics*

Here are a few pictures with the plow mounted. Sorry they're dark, couldn't do much about it. I have some of the Jeep and some of the switch I used as well as the distribution block mounted to the inside wheel well.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*The rest*

Here are the rest of the pics. Before anybody says anything, no I didn't plow the drive and take pics. It is a friend of the family's house and she had arranged for somebody else to plow it before I got mine. Oh well...not like I have time to do it anyway.


----------



## silverbullet (Dec 5, 2006)

*Snowbear on a Wrangler*

Hope you like your Snowbear.I have one mounted on a 97 Jeep Wrangler 4 cyl. Use to have a Meyers on my old CJ-7. The Snowbear Is not as hard on the front suspension as the Meyers.Seeing that you are plowing a drive the manual angle should be no problem.I plow my work lot ,abot a 60 car lot with 2 drives & a big hill & it works great!! The guy we had plowing it before plowed with a pick up & he only did the lanes.The lot is for a nursing home so there are cars on it 24/7 & my Jeep will get in to do all the open spaces not just the lanes.This is St Louis & our snows are only like 2-4 inches so why pay twice the amount when the Snowbear does just fine. Good luck with yours,I love mine!!


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

More info on that switch!! 

Make? model? catalog/part# ??? where can I get one? 
I don't like the stock SB switch, either. Is that electrical block in your pics a relay or something? 

You'll be fine w/ your snowbear. I was in the same place last year at this time...went w/ the 'bear, and it has worked out fine. Yes, its a bit of a pain to get in and out and angle the plow...but my driveway is a fairly complicated "road" through the woods. If I won the mega-bucks, sure, I'd get something w/ a power angle, but its not "necessary". For a straight drive...no problem at all. 

I only got to use the SB a few times last year, as it was a light winter. But there was one good heavy storm...18"+ of wet heavy stuff, and I waited too long to get outside and take care of it. didn't realize how deep it actually was until I got out there. When I sank into it up to my knees, I said "oh, crap". But guess what? the snow bear moved it without any problem at all.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

00 Ram;337067 said:


> More info on that switch!!
> 
> Make? model? catalog/part# ??? where can I get one?
> I don't like the stock SB switch, either. Is that electrical block in your pics a relay or something?
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/UNIV...tegoryZ43984QQihZ010QQitemZ200059658333QQrdZ1

I bought it off ebay, 12 bucks plus 12 shipping. The box is a distribution block. The whole setup works really well, especially after I added the Optima battery. My old battery was shot. In fact, the first night I had the plow on I played with it a little bit without the Jeep running and killed the battery! Now I've been contimplating getting a little bigger alternator...just don't need it right now with that battery. One other thing I did that worked very well that isn't pictured is bought a 2 foot chunk of chain and put a large caribeaner on it. I laced it through the winch supports and use that instead of the ridiculous hook that came with the plow. Works much better and I just unhook the chain and let it swing while plowing. Last but not least, when I put in the new switch it required cutting off one end of the long extension cable that runs from the front of the vehicle to where it would plug into the big ugly sb switch. I saved the unused end and cut the wires off flush and now I use it to keep snow out of the plow end when the plow is not on. No idea why it didn't come with some type of plug, but that works great for keeping the snow and ice out!


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a Snow-Way with down-pressure and I love it.:waving:


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

RYDER;337550 said:


> I have a Snow-Way with down-pressure and I love it.:waving:


Yeah, I looked at those, it would have been really nice but I was on a limited budget. I'm thinking in a year or two I'll be looking for a new vehicle and will look into getting one of those or a homesteader. Currently I'm really happy with my setup...especially considering we still don't have any snow! I would have hated to drop 3k on a plow and used it 3 times!!


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

Just a little update. I've now had the opportunity to use the plow a few times and it works great! Power angle would be nice, but for what I bought it for it does a fantastic job! All in all I am very glad that I did not spend the extra money on a "real" plow. It is now almost February and we have only had about 5" of accumulation. I would not have been able to justify the extra expense at this point. Besides, as I said already, the Snowbear works great for what I bought it for, especially at the price I paid!


----------



## ironhart (Jan 24, 2007)

*thanks for the update*



bryanj23;361704 said:


> Just a little update. I've now had the opportunity to use the plow a few times and it works great! Power angle would be nice, but for what I bought it for it does a fantastic job! All in all I am very glad that I did not spend the extra money on a "real" plow. It is now almost February and we have only had about 5" of accumulation. I would not have been able to justify the extra expense at this point. Besides, as I said already, the Snowbear works great for what I bought it for, especially at the price I paid!


Thanks for the update. 
This has been a great thread to follow as I am looking at the same models.
It would me great to hear how it does once you get a good snow ( 12 inches or so )
Good luck and please keep us informed.
Ironhart


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

ironhart;361775 said:


> It would me great to hear how it does once you get a good snow ( 12 inches or so )
> Good luck and please keep us informed.
> Ironhart


see my post above. 18", moderately fluffy...no problem-o.

normally, I wouldn't let it get any more than 6", though...the snow we get tends to be wet, sticky, and therefore extremely heavy. that applies to any plow/truck combo. I've been stuck behind the accumulated snow in front of conventional ("real", acording to some people on this site LOL!) plows.


----------



## kwollen (Jan 8, 2007)

A Snowbear weighs about 295 lbs. and a Snoway weighs slightly less, then do they both have the same strength? (frame, blade etc.) I know that Snoway has options that Snowbear doesn't have, but is it any stonger than the Snowbear? I have noticed that other companies, such as Western now have personal snow plows that don't weigh anymore than a Snowbear so how can they be better built? It would be nice to have down pressure and power angle, but I have been using an old Meyer that I have to get out and angle by hand so it doesn't bother me to do this on my .4 mile road.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

kwollen;361794 said:


> A Snowbear weighs about 295 lbs. and a Snoway weighs slightly less, then do they both have the same strength? (frame, blade etc.) I know that Snoway has option


um..don't think you've got your numbers right. first of all, there are several sizes of snowbear plows. Mine is 7', and I don't believe it ways that much. 2 people can easily lift it...don't have the exact numbers off the top of my head, but I don't think it would get close to that, even if you include the truck mounted frame. snow-way doesn't make anything even close to that weight. theirs are lighter than others, but not that light.



kwollen said:


> I have noticed that other companies, such as Western now have personal snow plows that don't weigh anymore than a Snowbear .


don't think that's true, either. they're lighter than their standard models...nothing approaching the weight of the snowbear. 
if nothing else, they need to have a bunch more machinery to move the thing in 3 directions, instead of just one.


----------



## kwollen (Jan 8, 2007)

00Ram, Snowbear plows are designed to fit small 4x4 trucks and Suv's. Snoway makes a complete line of plows so if we compare apples and apples then the Snoway ST 6'8" plow is what the Snowbear (7') would most closely compare to. Now you were right, my figues were wrong on this Snoway, it does way 299 lbs. 4 pounds heavier than the Snowbear, but I still want to know if the frame is any heavier. The Snoway blade is polycarbonite, therefore probaby lighter, some of the weight has to be made back up in the hydraulics and maybe not the frame? Now Snoway does make a MT model in the 6'8" size but it weighs in at 422 and 468 lbs, way to heavy for my GMC S15. They also list a 7'6" model at 345 lbs., but most small vehicles might have trouble pushing a blade that wide.Hydraulics and down pressure (an option) aside, is the Snoway ST 6'8" plow any sturdier than a Snowbear? That is my question!


----------



## kwollen (Jan 8, 2007)

00RAM, I forgot to address the Western plow in my reply above. The Personal Plow Suburbmanite 6'8" weighs 250 and the 7'4" weighs 270 according to Western's web site.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

kwollen;362298 said:


> 00Ram, Snowbear plows are designed to fit small 4x4 trucks and Suv's. Snoway makes a complete line of plows so if we compare apples and apples then the Snoway ST 6'8" plow is what the Snowbear (7') would most closely compare to. .Hydraulics and down pressure (an option) aside, is the Snoway ST 6'8" plow any sturdier than a Snowbear? That is my question!


I checked the Snowbear site before posting and could not find anything on their warranty, but as far as Sno-Way plows are concerned:

All Sno-Way plows are backed with the industry leading 5 year structural 2 year electric/hydraulic commercial warranty. Does this answer your question?

Check out the Sno-Way threads and see what our customers think about our products.

Thanks for your interest.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, I stand corrected...but those "conventional" plow weights may not include the undercarriage weight. I was in the same place a year ago, trying to find a lighter weight plow for my truck...but it is a "full size" so I was looking at the 7.5' models. And when you think about it, it makes sense that they seperate those items, because undercarriages are specific to make/model of vehicle, and they can be quite different from one another...while the blade/hydraulics/pump motor are all the same. 

Northern Tool has the snowbear's "shipping weight" listed at 291lbs; that would include everything BUT the frame mounts. when I got mine, I seem to remember it weighing about 50 lbs or so...but again, different vehicles have different sized/shaped brakets. 
the cross member (thing with the pins that the plow attaches to) comes in the box with the plow. another thing that comes in the box is the cart, which while it doesn't way much, it isn't "0". 
I have a hard time believing the "291" lbs, even so. I bought mine "retail"...came in 2 boxes, and neither box was too much for 2 guys to lift easily. The other day, I was having some difficulty getting it on the truck (got some ice in the "cups" that slide over the pins, preventing it from sliding on all the way...took me a couple of minutes to realize this was the problem). anyway, as I was wrestling with it, I realized that I had the whole thing up off the ground. sure, some of it was leaning on the truck frame, but still, there's no way I can lift 200+lbs by myself. years ago, I had a 6.5 Fisher on my Dodge Dakota, and I couldn't budge that thing. "small" plow for a small truck...but too heavy for 2 guys to lift. took 2 guys to "wrestle" it into a truck. we never had the thing entirely off the ground being held up by just the 2 of us; kind of had to flip it end to end to get it into the bed. anyway...
the snoway has a poly mold board; but the framework of the blade is still steel. looks more rugged to me. but either plow is strong enough to push snow...wouldn't worry about that. 
hard to compare anything else w/ the 'bear, though. the others are fabulous, I'm sure, but they're also 3x the price.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

Hate to burst your bubble but you were lifting probably less than half the weight of the plow. The truck was taking a lateral and vertical load and depending on your lever arm would be 50% or less of the total weight. This is how I can lift my snoway off the ground that ways a good 500 pounds. (Granted as a youngster, I can lift over 200 pounds in a dead lift rather easily). :salute:


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

doesn't matter; lifting 2 plows, the same way...couldn't move one...can easily move the other. and I ain't so spry now as I was then. wesport I can lift one end of the SB right up off the ground now, no problem. I could not do that w/ the 6.5' fisher, 10 years ago. SB is much lighter. 
moves the snow, though.


----------



## kwollen (Jan 8, 2007)

Toby, Snoway does have a much better warranty. SB is only 1 year but costs between 1/2 and 1/3 of a SW. If most people that buy a SB only clean out their own drive, warranty isn't the issue here. I can buy multiple SB's plus a ton of cheap winches (see the string on Snowbear Cheap Replacement Winch) and still not have near what a small SW costs. After the second year on the electric/hydraulics warranty expires how much do new parts cost for a SW? My original question still isn't answered, since both plows weigh about the same, does the small SW any better of a frame for personal use?


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Sturdiness*

I looked at several plows before I bought my latest. Snobear, sno-way and homesteader were the leading contenders. No western dealers nearby although my previous plow was a western and so I preferred them. Anyway, the homesteader, snoway and suburbanite are all comparable IMO. If you look at the construction of the moldboard frame, it is quite a bit more substantial than the snobear. They save weight by stamping out non-essential metal (kinda like swiss cheese) and this costs more money in fabrication but it results in a less weight for the same strength. The design and construction is far better and that is reflected in the price even considering the additional hydraulics. There's no free lunch. If they could make them cheaper and still have the same durability, you can bet they would. There's enough competition in the business to keep them on their toes.

Weight does not necessarily directly relate to strength and durability. Materials, design and construction are far more important than overall weight.

Everybody has their own criteria for a plow. What suits one may not suit another. As long as your plow choice does the job for you, it's the right choice.


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

MrBigStuff;363117 said:


> s.
> 
> Weight does not necessarily directly relate to strength and durability. Materials, design and construction are far more important than overall weight.
> 
> Everybody has their own criteria for a plow. What suits one may not suit another. As long as your plow choice does the job for you, it's the right choice.


Weight has allot to do with the ability to "back drag". the snowbear is not good for this but its great going forward. they need to get a better winch. my winch kept freezing up and i replaced it with a better one for 60 bucks . all and all the SB does what it was designed for ----- plowing your drive.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

kwollen;363043 said:


> Toby, Snoway does have a much better warranty. SB is only 1 year but costs between 1/2 and 1/3 of a SW. If most people that buy a SB only clean out their own drive, warranty isn't the issue here. I can buy multiple SB's plus a ton of cheap winches (see the string on Snowbear Cheap Replacement Winch) and still not have near what a small SW costs. After the second year on the electric/hydraulics warranty expires how much do new parts cost for a SW? My original question still isn't answered, since both plows weigh about the same, does the small SW any better of a frame for personal use?


Absolutely. Our warranty is a commercial warranty. I would suspect the Snowbear to be a consumer warranty but do not know this to be fact. There are reasons that a manufacturer will offer a 1 year warranty vs a 5 year warranty. Expected failure rate is the main consideration. Every plow brand can be broken by someone out there. In this case I am confident in stating that Sno-Way vs Snowbear is like comparing apples to pancakes, completely different types of products. Provided it is used per design parameters I am sure the Snowbear will work just fine for those who choose to own one.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

If your only doing your driveway and you only get 3 inches per year maybe you should look another way.

Last week neither of my snow blowers would start, so I pulled out my back pack.
It was pretty fast cleaning are sidewalks.
And the nice thing is you can use it all year long, and save some serious cash at the same time.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*No argument there*

I was only addressing the durability aspect. You can overcome weight limitations with hydraulics and even a good backdrag scraper makes a big difference as the blade doesn't tend to ride up over the snow so bad.

Speaking of blowers, I have a Little Wonder blower that can move quite a bit of snow. It's worked great when I don't feel like pulling out the snowblower or plow and the snow is not soaking wet. That thing blows leaves, pine needles, pine cones, acorns, big sticks and even small rocks. Earth scouring wind force is awesome...


----------



## BIG DRIFT (Oct 23, 2005)

MrBigStuff;363840 said:


> I was only addressing the durability aspect. You can overcome weight limitations with hydraulics and even a good backdrag scraper makes a big difference as the blade doesn't tend to ride up over the snow so bad.
> 
> Speaking of blowers, I have a Little Wonder blower that can move quite a bit of snow. It's worked great when I don't feel like pulling out the snowblower or plow and the snow is not soaking wet. That thing blows leaves, pine needles, pine cones, acorns, big sticks and even small rocks. Earth scouring wind force is awesome...


I use my back pack blower at times.


----------



## bryanj23 (Nov 17, 2006)

I think my original post got lost somewhere along the lines. I wasn't necessarily comparing the Snoway with the Snobear but rather asking if the additional money for the Snoway was really a good idea based on my limited budget. I can say now that after using the Snobear, I definitely wouldn't mind having a fully functional plow like a Snoway or Homesteader or such, but, the Snobear was over $1k cheaper. In addition to the money savings I did not need to spend any extra money on suspension upgrades. I have it down to a science now where I only need to get out of the vehicle twice to adjust the blade to do the whole driveway. The only thing that is really irritating me is that it bounces so bad when you hit bumps driving down the road. So, while it has saved me a lot of time shoveling and does exactly what I need it to do, eventually (two years?) I would like to get a new vehicle and at that time purchase a better plow.


----------

